# Java JPA Frage bzgl. DISTINCT



## telly (8. Jan 2009)

Ola!

Ich beschäfftige mich gerade mit einer vorhandenen Apllikation auf Java EE basis. Dazu habe ich jetzt eine Frage:

Dazu mal eine ganz allgemeine Frage:

Wenn ich mit mit 

```
Query query = createQuery("SQL Statement");
List drugs = query.getResultList();
```

auf eine Datenbank zugreife, ist die drugs-Liste Distict, was bedeutet, das doppelte Einträge aus der Datenbank nur als ein Objekt in der liste auftauchen.

Meine Konkrete Frage: Wo wird das eingestellt? Oder ist das immer so?

Gruß

der teLLy


----------



## HoaX (8. Jan 2009)

im prinzip ist das nicht immer so, aber wir kennen deine methode createQuery und dein statement ja nicht ...


----------



## telly (8. Jan 2009)

-Das Statement hat kein Distinct
-Die Methode ruft nur den Entity Manager auf (query = getEntityManager().createNamedQuery(queryName))

Ich dachte sowas kann man vllt irgendwie generell festelgen (über xml, Annotation oder wie auch immer)


----------

